# Anyone riding Flo 30s?



## rmisk (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

Never rode them but they got solid reviews in Road Bike Action vs other comparable aluminum clinchers. They also mentioned the price was low compared to others.

v/r

Ajost


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't have the 30's ... but do have a set of 90's and a front 60 for my TT bike.

Overall, construction is good, the build is solid (90's are still perfectly straight, the 60 needs to be trued a little due to an endo crash at the end of a race), they ride well and overall are a great buy.

I honestly don't have anything bad to say about FLO wheels ... other than it kinda sucks waiting for the pre-orders, but such is life. I'm hoping to get a rear Disc in their next order.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm sitting on a new set of 30's right now, but I haven't ridden them. Interested??? Lol


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

There's a detailed review over on Slowtwitch (albeit from a fairly new owner.) I've seen several people post they bought them but I guess most owners don't have enough miles on them yet to post their impressions.


----------



## rmisk (Oct 24, 2013)

r1lee said:


> I'm sitting on a new set of 30's right now, but I haven't ridden them. Interested??? Lol


Maybe, but at this point I'm still trying to decide. Why do you wish to sell them?


----------



## Commendatore (Jun 3, 2012)

I have about 1000 miles on mine. Great so far and still true. Make a slight whistle around 16 mph that gets drowned out by wind noise at higher speeds.


----------



## rmisk (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I got a set a couple of weeks ago, and have put a whopping 13 miles on them. Been getting distracted by a Ritchey Breakaway project and a new mountain bike. Anyhoo.....I liked them on my short ride. Like the guys and the company. Had some gusty wind, but I'm not sure I rode them enough to tell how that was going to be. I replaced some HED Jet Express 5s with the Flo's, and the HEDs work really well in crosswinds.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

rmisk said:


> Maybe, but at this point I'm still trying to decide. Why do you wish to sell them?


I bought them to check out (canada), and my buddy who said he'll take them off my hands no matter what, well that didn't materialize.


----------



## 195cranky (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm a clyde and have tried many clyde happy wheelsets that include factory OEM good to 230 pounds and custom 32/36h wheel builds. Had problems and issues with most. I now own Flo 90 f and 90 and disc r for TT bike, Flo 60/60 for road bike and two pairs of the new Flo 30's. All are clyde rears. One Flo 30 wheelset I converted to tubeless using the Bontrager tubeless rim tape (fits perfectly but makes tire mount a real pain) and Bontrager tubeless stems and sealant. That set up rides real nice. No issues, love them all. Flo company owners and designers are great guys who stand behind their product. Price point is great, as is quality, design and construction. They look awesome, are sturdy and strong. Yes, you could go lighter for wheels but for me that would mean less beer. Highly recommend Flo wheels otherwise I would not have them on my fleet


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Had them for close to a month now and still impressed. I've had HED Jet 5s and 7s and currently own Reynolds Aero 58/72 carbon clinchers. Let's just say i would sell them all and keep the Flo 30s, they are that good. Most underrated wheelset in the industry. I've run latex tubes with spesh clinchers before converting them to tubeless and the ride was sublime. The toroidal design and 19mm internal width of the rims make the magic happen here and all for $500, it's a no brainer.


----------



## rmisk (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## rmisk (Oct 24, 2013)

nis240sxt said:


> Had them for close to a month now and still impressed. I've had HED Jet 5s and 7s and currently own Reynolds Aero 58/72 carbon clinchers. Let's just say i would sell them all and keep the Flo 30s, they are that good. Most underrated wheelset in the industry. I've run latex tubes with spesh clinchers before converting them to tubeless and the ride was sublime. The toroidal design and 19mm internal width of the rims make the magic happen here and all for $500, it's a no brainer.


Thanks. They seem awesome. Availability seems like a bit of a problem. Do you know where to find out about the next pre-sale date?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

rmisk said:


> Do you know where to find out about the next pre-sale date?


I heard (on another forum) only the Flo 60 and 90's have to be pre-ordered. The Flo 30's are available to order at any time but there may be a 1-2 week lead time. Flo also has a forum on their webpage where you can ask the company directly.

The Flo 30's are on my short list for my next set of wheels if they start offering them with black spokes.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Pre-Order 9 Information

- Estimated to begin late November of 2013.
- Wheels expected to start shipping 1 week after Pre-Order.
- Limited Quantity of 600-800 wheels available.

Signup here: Flo Cycling

Last pre-order they never sold out of Flo 30s until recently but i'm not sure how the next one will go. Good luck!


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Dunbar said:


> I heard (on another forum) only the Flo 60 and 90's have to be pre-ordered. The Flo 30's are available to order at any time but there may be a 1-2 week lead time. Flo also has a forum on their webpage where you can ask the company directly.
> 
> The Flo 30's are on my short list for my next set of wheels if they start offering them with black spokes.


I also would like black spokes and i've asked them directly but they said it would lead to increased costs and lead time for them. Maybe if we have enough people asking for them, they will change their mind.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

will it be worth it to have a LBS change the spokes to black Sapim xrays (same as the silver that come with the 30's)? i know it will be about $180 or so, but, you still end up with a set of great wheels for under $700.00


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

veloci1 said:


> will it be worth it to have a LBS change the spokes to black Sapim xrays (same as the silver that come with the 30's)?


Is it worth $180 to go to a black spoke. Certainly not for me. But, I think the silver would look fine even of a black bike...


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

veloci1 said:


> will it be worth it to have a LBS change the spokes to black Sapim xrays (same as the silver that come with the 30's)? i know it will be about $180 or so, but, you still end up with a set of great wheels for under $700.00


Definitely not worth it to me. I'd rather have a custom wheel builder make me a set of Kinlin XC279 rims with CX-Rays and White Industries T11 hubs. HOOPS will do that build for just over $700.

I would think it *might* be cost effective to disassemble the Flo 30's and anodize or powder coat the spokes in black. But that's more hassle than I'm willing to go through personally. I am more than willing to pay a modest up charge to Flo for black spokes.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

does anyone want Flo30's, i got a set here that i haven't used....


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Clipped_in said:


> Is it worth $180 to go to a black spoke. Certainly not for me. But, I think the silver would look fine even of a black bike...


I may take a permanent magic marker to mine.


----------



## westcoaster (Oct 24, 2011)

How does the brake track hold up on the Flo 30s? Any pics of worn brake tracks?


----------



## westcoaster (Oct 24, 2011)

how much$$$
reg build or clydsdale?
where are you

your pm box is full

thanks



r1lee said:


> does anyone want Flo30's, i got a set here that i haven't used....


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

westcoaster said:


> How does the brake track hold up on the Flo 30s? Any pics of worn brake tracks?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

westcoaster said:


> how much$$$
> reg build or clydsdale?
> where are you
> 
> ...


Sorry please feel free to pm.
It's regular build.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

The Op mentioned these wheels to me in another thread. While I'm looking in a different direction, I did get some info because I did not want to discount other options until I made a decision. FWIW:

FLO30
Front $224, Rear $304, with Shimano 11spd
Rim strips and skewers included
20/24(28) are the only options available 
they do not offer tires/tubes but can help in selection 

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i've had mine for about 2 months. i have put over 1300 miles on them and they have been great. they are everything Flo promised and more. my only complaint is the durability of the anodizing on the brake track.
i know , i know, they are not supposed to last forever, but, i was hoping it would last a few more months. my front rim is showing about 2 or 3 mm line around them already. performance is not affected, just the cool looks of the wheels.
i have a question for the gurus here on the forum.
are these rims wider than the Zipp 101's? 101's are 16 mm in the inside and these are supposed to be 19 mm. that is a huge difference.

is that correct?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

veloci1 said:


> i've had mine for about 2 months. i have put over 1300 miles on them and they have been great. they are everything Flo promised and more. my only complaint is the durability of the anodizing on the brake track.
> i know , i know, they are not supposed to last forever, but, i was hoping it would last a few more months. my front rim is showing about 2 or 3 mm line around them already. performance is not affected, just the cool looks of the wheels.
> i have a question for the gurus here on the forum.
> are these rims wider than the Zipp 101's? 101's are 16 mm in the inside and these are supposed to be 19 mm. that is a huge difference.
> ...


Did you ride in the rain or when it's wet? i hear that causes the anodization to come off rather quickly. Jon says his Flo30's have over 2000+ miles and look exactly the same as new.

According to flo, their wheels are faster then the 101's, and definately wider. 

Here's a picture of the Flo 30's vs the old Flo climber.
Flo Cycling Blog: FLO Cycling - The FLO 30 (previously the FLO Climber)

Here's a 101 profile. The Blue being Flo 30's and Red being the Zipps.
FLO 30: New wide clincher wheels - Weight Weenies


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

veloci1 said:


> i've had mine for about 2 months. i have put over 1300 miles on them and they have been great. they are everything Flo promised and more. my only complaint is the durability of the anodizing on the brake track.
> i know , i know, they are not supposed to last forever, but, i was hoping it would last a few more months. my front rim is showing about 2 or 3 mm line around them already. performance is not affected, just the cool looks of the wheels.
> i have a question for the gurus here on the forum.
> are these rims wider than the Zipp 101's? 101's are 16 mm in the inside and these are supposed to be 19 mm. that is a huge difference.
> ...


To be exact, the internal width is 19.35mm on the Flo30s and yes that is a huge difference which makes them IMO much better than the 101s. I used to think that external width on rims was the difference maker but now, it's the internal width spec is what i key on in. The only other rim which is wider internally are the new Ardennes+ which are a whopping 20.6mm. According to HED, there is even more to gain from going this wide but there is a point of diminishing returns. Even with this width, HED still recommends a 23 or 24mm tire. They tested 25mm tires and it started to lose it's shaping which affects aerodynamics but not ride quality. Definitely agree with you on the anodizing, if only it was more durable on the Flos but i'll still take it over the silver ones anyday.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i love mine and that is why i do not ride them or any of my wheels in the rain.
i really like the way they ride on any direction, up, down or turning.

i am buying a second set on the next release. now, i agree with others that i am willing to pay a little extra to have the black spokes.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

veloci1 said:


> i am buying a second set on the next release. now, *i agree with others that i am willing to pay a little extra to have the black spokes*.


Hopefully they're watching this thread.


----------



## Canadian (Sep 9, 2010)

r1lee said:


> Did you ride in the rain or when it's wet? i hear that causes the anodization to come off rather quickly. Jon says his Flo30's have over 2000+ miles and look exactly the same as new.
> 
> According to flo, their wheels are faster then the 101's, and definately wider.
> 
> ...


I just got wind of this thread. Sorry for the delay in getting over here to join the conversation. I've noticed a few questions and comments that I'll answer. 

The inside dimension of our FLO 30s is 19.35mm.

The brake tracks will wear. The weather is the biggest variable. If you ride in dry conditions then the black last a long time. If you ride in wet conditions the black annodization can wear very quickly.

I'd like to clarify that we have not claimed that our wheels are faster than the Zipp 101. We have never done a direct comparison and can therefore not make that claim. That said, I feel we have created a very fast 30mm wheel. 

Black spokes. There are no plans for black spokes at this time. It's simply a cost, lead time, and inventory issue at this point.

Please feel free to ask any additional questions here and I will do my best to answer them.

Take care,


----------



## Commendatore (Jun 3, 2012)

I had the same concerns about the silver spokes before purchasing. Since the spokes aren't polished, they don't actually jump out at you and I've pretty much forgotten about it. The dull/flat look is a lot more appealing in person.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Commendatore said:


> The dull/flat look is a lot more appealing in person.


Here's a picture someone posted over on Slowtwitch. They look pretty shiny in this photo. I know it seems like some us are being picky about the black spoke issue. But black spokes are not exactly a niche item on ~$500 wheel sets these days (or really wheels at any price point.)


----------



## Commendatore (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree with you and I don't think it's overly picky. I nearly didn't buy the wheels because of it. I actually think its absurd that black isn't an option, maybe when they stop selling out every pre-order within 15 minutes that will change. As for the shininess in that picture, maybe mine are just dirty.


----------



## mr_132 (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't suppose there are any plans to do a disc brake hub version?

I'd be all over a pair of these


----------



## teddyuk (Dec 1, 2012)

Any seller in the uk?


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't worry, they actually look better with the silver spokes.


----------

